# Who has stock of the Cerabis



## Zucas (9/5/16)

Howsit all

My Cerabis just tipped over and smashed the glass , just a warning , the glass is super thin and breaks for nothing , on the bright side , its the best tank a person can own . The flavor is out of this world , never leaks and a vicious dry burn returns it back to new ..not even a slight hint of burnt is detected after a dry burn. After 250ml of juice on one coil and not even one dry hit.

This tank is not the next best thing , it is the best thing and no I dont sell or work for ceravape..hehe
However , no one has stock ? or am I just not looking hard enough ?


----------



## Schnappie (9/5/16)

I would like to know as well, when who will get stock and in black


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/16)

We have this tank inbound. Hopefully by next week and both SS and Black. 

And yes, it is an awesome tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/16)

I saw your review Rob ........... and I received a sample black tank and I'm simply blown away by it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

